
SAP announces new partnership with Apple - confiscate
http://techcrunch.com/2016/05/05/sap-announces-new-partnership-with-apple-to-expand-ios-in-the-enterprise/
======
jimothyhalpert7
I wonder what this will do to the strong ties between SAP and Microsoft.

